# Powder Blue Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## nickquack (Nov 14, 2021)

Do you have the parts and drill documents for this?


----------



## Funnel (Nov 14, 2021)

nickquack said:


> Do you have the parts and drill documents for this?


Check this thread @PedalPCB posted a picture with the values on the board. So you can probably make your own BOM from that https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/powder-blue-overdrive-r3-blind-as-a-bat.9084/


----------



## music6000 (Nov 14, 2021)

nickquack said:


> Do you have the parts and drill documents for this?


----------



## nickquack (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh awesome, thank you! Sorry should have checked earlier.

Would I be able to use the standard 4 knob layout from Tayda? Thinking of using an illuminated foot switch for the LED, leaving the hole for the toggle.


----------



## Funnel (Nov 14, 2021)

nickquack said:


> Would I be able to use the standard 4 knob layout from Tayda? Thinking of using an illuminated foot switch for the LED, leaving the hole for the toggle.


You should be able to use the standard 4 knob layout from Tayda.


----------

